# Versus... Treemen



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Continuing with the Fantasy Versus... series, next on the list is Treemen (suggested by Shas'o_Tash'var). If you want to add your suggestions as to who Fantasy Versus should deal with next, go here for the general thread.

So, Wood Elf Treemen and Treemen Ancients, how do you combat these walking forest behemoths? They are large, terror causing monsters with 5 S6 attacks in CC and a 6" shooting attack that gives a bucketful of S4/S5 hits. Stubborn with Ld8/9, SSS of 3+ at T6 and their forest spirit ward save tends to make them much more resilient to shooting and close combat than normal Elven units, though they are flammable.

Couple this with their bound treesinging spell (twice for Ancients) and of course they almost always have support in the form of extra casters to help them treesurf and often BSBs to make that all important stubborn leadership test easier to pass. Of course we shouldn't forget that Ancient's can take Spites, with the standard being An Annoyance of Netlings and A Cluster of Radiants giving them extra DD and causing opponents to hit on 6's in challenges. This is perhaps the Wood Elves most dangerous character, particularly if used well.

So how do you plan to combat them? Do you have a preferred unit or tactic that works every time? Do you just rely on shooting and artillery and hope your opponent fails the saves enough? Are you always able to negate their potential with counter units?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Anything firebased would be the obvious answer including magic but I normally prefer to use the lore of life against woodelves in general, howler wind and the rainlord will help against their shooting but the true gem is master of the wood let them tree surf towards you then turn their forest against them, 
The treeman is big scary and difficult to beat in combat but its still pedestrian so slow and given its unit strenght it also doesn't have 360 line of sight so can be slowed even further by fast cav. 
Me I just distract it a little bit then ignore it unless it becomes a problem.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well if i know im playing wood elves, the lore of fire, and the hellfire sword for my Chaos lord or counter him with a chaos giant or something else big.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

BURN THEM BURN THEM ALL. No seriously just use the lore of fire their made of woad for Christ sakes.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Correct me if im wrong, but if you find their treesurfing a major problem, you can just throw some fast, cheap, expendabel unit in the way of the forest (like harpies, furies fellbat etc.), forcing him to deal with that. 
The "if you can't beat it, avoid it" principle.


----------



## Madshaw (Oct 8, 2009)

I used a chaos sorcerer on a disc and managed to position him so that the treeman blocked los to other wood elves that would be a problem to him, and he was close enough to slow it to a crawl, protecting the rest of my forces. he then got lucky using the flickering fire of tzeentch two turns in a row and killed the thing.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I find a unit of three Yhetees will almost always beat a Treeman, at least in my own experience


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't tailor my lists but my standard HE/Ogre lists have never had issues with treemen- I can normally dispel the 3-4 tree singing that the WE armies Ive played can pump out and then I either magic it to death with lore of fire (bit of luck on a firey blast or a conflag of doom and the treeman is toast) or just kill it in combat- a tyrant with tenderiser simply laughs at treemen (hit on a 3+, wound on a 3+ with D3 wounds and no saves), but ironguts dont do too badly, especially if I add trollguts or toothcracker to them.
March blocking them isn't too hard either, but the problem with that is that if you annoy it you normally get D'artillery S4 hits in the face and then terror (and the treeman doesnt even need to be loooking at you to do it).. if all Im losing is a cheap eagle or something then thats fine, but anything like fast cav is normally too expensive for my liking.

Gotta say the biggest fail I've had to date was spearmen and dragon princes in a sprawling fight against 2 treemen- that 5++ doesnt sound like much until you cause 4 wounds with dragon princes and all of them get ignored by that damn invulnerable (and the scaly sckin, but I think most got past that).


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

dwarf stone throwers


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Under the new rules there's a magic banner that makes all the units attacks flaming.
Stick it on either a missile unit or combat unit of choice, point it in the right direction and burn them trees to the ground.


----------



## Settra (Jun 5, 2010)

ssc  magic flaming stone throwers  so no save for that piece of tinder  also perhaps get something as big/****** or just somethung nasty like ushabti, kroxigor, dragon ogres to deal with it (


----------

